# Severe lack of rides in Phoenix? My booked versus online time is below 25%.



## Saluki11 (Nov 11, 2020)

Ok i made $26.00 in almost 6 hours. App seems ok. Ive been in hot spots and nothing. I used to have rides in que. Wtf gives???


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Saluki11 said:


> Ok i made $26.00 in almost 6 hours. App seems ok. Ive been in hot spots and nothing. I used to have rides in que. Wtf gives???


We are in the middle of a 
nationwide PANDEMIC?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dude sometimes there's this big orange ball in the sky and when it's there I feel hot then it goes away and I feel cold. WTF is going on? 🤔


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Dude sometimes there's this big orange ball in the sky and when it's there I feel hot then it goes away and I feel cold. WTF is going on? &#129300;


I believe it is the sun. Then again I could be wrong.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Saluki11 said:


> Ok i made $26.00 in almost 6 hours. App seems ok. Ive been in hot spots and nothing. I used to have rides in que. Wtf gives???


Guess your hot spot spots cooled off


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Honeymoon is over.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Too many drivers and not enough orders. Multiapp like everyone else is already doing.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Breath mints, you might want to get some breath mints. Word might be spreading amount passengers that your breath might be kinda strong. Just a suggestion......


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Try over by Scottsdale Quarter, Westgate, Arrowhead (over by the mall). Another idea try the Dreamy Draw area or Paradise Valley.
Mesa and Tempe those pax don't go far (all short trips) besides they don't tip!!
Uber Eats is far busier than Uber right now, especially in the above-mentioned areas.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I hear things are hopping down in Mexico city!


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Saluki11 said:


> Ok i made $26.00 in almost 6 hours. App seems ok. Ive been in hot spots and nothing. I used to have rides in que. Wtf gives???


What are you talking about? The app is always busy because no one wants to drive for base rates while Lyft takes all of the money.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Dude sometimes there's this big orange ball in the sky and when it's there I feel hot then it goes away and I feel cold. WTF is going on? &#129300;


I resent the implication.


----------



## Saluki11 (Nov 11, 2020)

Smell My Finger said:


> Breath mints, you might want to get some breath mints. Word might be spreading amount passengers that your breath might be kinda strong. Just a suggestion......


They wouldnt know with this mask on all the time.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Same in Detroit. To an almost halt after non stop requests throughout pandemic.
Stopped last Friday at 8pm.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The number of cars are probobly exploding.

Keep in mind that college semesters are coming to an end shortly (if they havn't already) and all those borderline children have nothing else to do and next to no one is hiring (especially short term).

Also the part timers want/need a little extra cash to get through X-mas shopping.


Then you have folks working extra to take more time off at X-mas itself.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The number of cars are probobly exploding.
> 
> Keep in mind that college semesters are coming to an end shortly (if they havn't already) and all those borderline children have nothing else to do and next to no one is hiring (especially short term).
> 
> ...


"this".....in denver my fishing holes that just a month ago had maybe 2-3 other drivers around now have 10 plus sitting idle


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Denver Dick said:


> "this".....in denver my fishing holes that just a month ago had maybe 2-3 other drivers around now have 10 plus sitting idle


You gotta become a shark.....

This is my week in PHX


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> You gotta become a shark.....
> 
> This is my week in PHX


looks good thats about where i am though which is still well down from where i should be at


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

It’s brutal out there. $3 rides here and there.
Made $60 in 9 hrs.


----------



## Saluki11 (Nov 11, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> It's brutal out there. $3 rides here and there.
> Made $60 in 9 hrs.


Right? After gas, mileage and other costs what maybe 2 or 3 bucks an hour?


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Saluki11 said:


> Ok i made $26.00 in almost 6 hours. App seems ok. Ive been in hot spots and nothing. I used to have rides in que. Wtf gives???


It took 6 hrs before you gave up?

I think a LOT of drivers have jumped back out on the roads very recently. But don't worry, there's a new covid relief bill pending, supposedly with $300/wk benefits, plus a stim check at $600 per adult/child. That might result in fewer drivers out there.

Hope you didn't spend 5 of your 6 hours driving around the PHX metro wasting gas.....


----------



## Jarl Varg (Dec 1, 2020)

After that 600 is spent in a week they will be back out driving.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

my paid time to total time ratio is about 0.35 and its been like that for the last 3 years so no major changes due to the pandemic. 
65% of my time is either 1) waiting for a ride, 2) driving to pick up a passenger or 3) driving empty to a favorite staging area

But worse than dead time is dead miles. Dead miles cost you time and money


----------

